
Harvard CS264: Peer-to-Peer Systems (great list of papers) - Anon84
http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~mema/courses/cs264/cs264.html#schedule
======
jayp
Here is a list of papers from the "Advanced Distributed Systems" course at
UIUC: <http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/class/sp09/cs525/sched.htm>

Full disclosure: my advisor teaches this class.

~~~
jmtulloss
That was one of my favorite classes at UIUC. Distributed systems are about as
cool as it gets, and this course gets to the root of them.

------
amit
This was a set of papers used in a similar course at University Of Arizona

[http://www.google.com/notebook/public/13031570498906015388/B...](http://www.google.com/notebook/public/13031570498906015388/BDQKXSwoQt7uzxIAi)

Here's the class page: <http://www.cs.arizona.edu/classes/cs652/spring07/>

------
peregrine
So when is someone going to aggregate all of these into an easy to read and
find wiki? As opposed to sitting in the back of someones head/bookmarks?

------
hypermatt
Wow I never thought of harvard as cutting edge computer science, this class
looks awesome ;) Need to get my college to host something like it.

------
thepanister
Thank you so much, and I urge you to continue posting such papers. It's the
best source to learn from.

